# Time to First Byte verbessern



## Despoiler (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein paar Frage zur Verbesserung der Ladezeiten meiner Webseite. Vor allem aber zur Time to First Byte.

*Zuerst ein paar Daten zum Server und zur Webseite:*

Adresse: http://onephotoshot.com
Hoster: Hosteurope
Packet: WebPack L 4.0
CMS: Wordpress
Plugin: W3 Total Cache
CDN: Amazon

Mein Problem ist hierbei die Ladezeit der Seite. Beim ersten Besuch dauert es eine halbe Ewigkeit bis die Seite geladen ist. Ist sie einmal im Cache rennt sie wie der Teufel. 

Durch das Plugin W3 Total Cache und den Einsatz eines CDN's habe ich die Ladezeit schon von 14s auf ca. 5s senken können (gemessen und verglichen mit webpagetest.org).

Ich betreibe über selbe WebPack L 4.0 noch zwei weitere Seiten (ohne Einsatz eines CDN). Die Ladezeiten sind hier aber viel besser, was mich zu dem Schluss kommen lässt, dass es am Hoster nicht liegen kann.

Hier die Adressen zu den zwei anderen Seiten: http://mygfx.eu und http://soulman.eu

Es muss also irgendwo ein Flaschenhals sein, der das Rendern der Seite zu Beginn unterdrückt. Nur weiß ich momentan echt nicht wo ich da noch ansetzen könnte.

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat.

Vielen Dank,
Flo


----------



## Lime (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hab die Seite eben geladen und das hat ~2sek. gedauert, bis die Seite komplett da war. (Lade-icon verschwunden, alle Bilder geladen, etc.) Meines Erachtens nach sind es die Bilder, die das Laden so verzögern.
Die großen Bilder haben ~100kb, zudem muss für jedes eingebundene Teil eine eigene Anfrage an den Server gesendet werden.

Was ich noch anmerken möchte... Die Seite soulman.eu hat bei mir länger geladen, als onephotoshot.com! mygfx.eu hat mit Abstand am längsten geladen, wobei hier glaub ich die DNS-Auflösung schuld war.

Sicher, dass es nicht doch eher am Client liegt?

lg


----------



## Despoiler (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Lime,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Die 2 Sekunden machen mich jetzt ein wenig stutzig. Ich kann nur von meinem persönlichen Empfinden der Ladezeiten sprechen und natürlich von den Werten, die mir webpagetest.org liefert.

Die Bilder sind leider ein notwendiges Übel. Hab schon versucht sie so klein wie möglich zu halten.

Wie groß ist denn deine DSL-Bandbreite? 16K?

Flo


----------



## slowfly (11. Juni 2012)

Tipp:
Im Firefox die Extension (das PlugIn, das AddOn, whatever) "firebug" installieren. Firebug hat eine schöne Liste mit allen Requests, bis die Seite geladen wurde, inkl den einzelnen Schritten (Paket raus, DNS, "wait", "receive", und parsing auf der Seite). Auch wird da ein strg+f5 und ein ctr+r schön dargestellt (also "komplettes neuladen" und ein "schau, ob mein cache noch mit dem auf dem server aktuell ist).

IMO ist die time to first byte, ganz ok (meist um die 150ms, google hat bei mir 100ms) - evtl gzip mal deaktivieren, je nachdem wie stark der Server ausgelastet ist und wie gross das File ist, kann das nichts desto trotz helfen.
Was aber lange dauert ist gefühlsmässig der Aufbau der Seite - kann es sein, dass da viel JS verwendet wird, um die Seite aufzubauen? Evtl. mal auch die jQuery-Seite konsultieren, weil ich wage mich zu erinnern, dass es auch da Funktionen gibt, die sehr viel Zeit beanspruchen können.

Woher kommen eigentlich die Bilder & co? Wenn die auf einem Applikationsserver oder sogar in einer Datenbank "irgendwo hinten" liegen, kann man im Apache das Module mod_cache "reinkompilieren", da haben wir auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ausserdem bekomme ich vom cdn7 teilweise 407 proxy auth errors...

Noch eine Persönliche Meinung: 
Den ... "nicht so schönen" Banner da wegnehmen ("Willkommen auf ... Ich bin der Soulman") - dann lieber gerade den letzten Blogeintrag, denn ein Foto ist doch einiges interessanter.

Gruss
slowy


----------



## Lime (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hab eigentlich eine 12k Leitung, allerdings - weil ich so gerne runterlade - momentan gedrosselt auf 9k. Das zeigt mir mein Modem an.

Die Bandbreite ist zwar wichtig, aber die Anzahl an gleichzeitigen Verbindungen, etc. würde ich nicht außer Acht lassen.
Was ich natürlich auch sagen muss. Vier große Bilder sind manchmal schneller geladen als zwanzig kleine, einfach weil das 16 Anfragen mehr sind.

Normal, dass webpagetest nach 5Minuten noch bei step1 ist?


----------



## ikosaeder (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab den Firebug mal laufen lassen,
da sind ein paar große Bilder, die relativ lange laden, aber mit Abstand die meiste Zeit kostet ein Gif von einer anderen Domain: in.getclicky.com. Ich habe dir die Timetable mal angehängt.
Ladezeit bei mir 1,5 Sekunden, nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------

